
Schools Are Mining Students' Social Media Posts for Signs of Trouble - englishrookie
https://www.wired.com/story/algorithms-monitor-student-social-media-posts/
======
englishrookie
The article suggests this is happening without not just the students' consent,
but even without their knowledge: "He and Lenhart also say schools should
disclose that they’re using systems that could slurp in students’ posts, since
not all will have considered who might read or collect their public posts."

